# Russia blocks access to Nintendo Network... in an attempt to ban Telegram



## migles (Apr 17, 2018)

whats wrong with telegram?
is it just a bullshit strike against a free message service? or one that allows privacy?


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 17, 2018)

Block the entire internet, just to be safe.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 17, 2018)

is this because of what trump did


----------



## MikaDubbz (Apr 17, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> is this because of what trump did



Seems misguided for Russia to block a Japanese company in retaliation for something Trump did.  Unless you're questioning if targeting Telegram specifically is because of Trump.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 17, 2018)

MAYBE Russian's gov wants complete access to its server, and they probably has some suspect that some cospyrators maybe use TELEGRAM for to bypassing russian intelligence's surveillance.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 17, 2018)

migles said:


> or one that allows privacy?


That one

Also I'm gonna be pissed if people here get more angry about this than the stuff they've been doing behind the scenes with the U.S. I'd understand it, given it's gaming related, but I'd be upset all the same


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 17, 2018)

MikaDubbz said:


> Seems misguided for Russia to block a Japanese company in retaliation for something Trump did.  Unless you're questioning if targeting Telegram specifically is because of Trump.


yeah they tried to block trump and blocked the wrong server


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 17, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> yeah they tried to block trump and blocked the wrong server


yea cuz that sounds plausible...


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 17, 2018)

What? This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Apr 17, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> What? This doesn't make any sense.


https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/17/17246150/telegram-russia-ban here this describes it a little better. It isn´t specifically about Nintendo but should help you understand the situation


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That one
> 
> Also I'm gonna be pissed if people here get more angry about this than the stuff they've been doing behind the scenes with the U.S. I'd understand it, given it's gaming related, but I'd be upset all the same



Could you post a link to what you are referring to?

On to the topic at hand; well that seemed a tad bit extreme.


----------



## Issac (Apr 17, 2018)

wait what? why block Telegram?

Hell, even China allows it, right?


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 17, 2018)

I think "Hahaha, those darn Russians" is my new goto statement about anything the country does.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 17, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Could you post a link to what you are referring to?
> 
> On to the topic at hand; well that seemed a tad bit extreme.


https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2018/apr/11/reddit-boots-944-accounts-linked-internet-research/


----------



## NZ_reg (Apr 17, 2018)

Fake. I just tried it on 3ds, works as it should. Maybe some local provider's problem, but not global block.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 17, 2018)

NZ_reg said:


> Fake. I just tried it on 3ds, works as it should. Maybe some local provider's problem, but not global block.


Not Fake. Perhaps it isn't blocked in your area? Perhaps they fixed some IPs?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 17, 2018)

NZ_reg said:


> Fake. I just tried it on 3ds, works as it should. Maybe some local provider's problem, but not global block.





smileyhead said:


> *Impact varies by internet provider, since they all have blocked different addresses.*



...text reading 101.


----------



## NZ_reg (Apr 17, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Not Fake. Perhaps it isn't blocked in your area? Perhaps they fixed some IPs?


I use one of biggest ISP in Saint Petersburg, so if it isn't blocked in my area, it's not so big buisness.


----------



## dmace81 (Apr 17, 2018)

Is this why my Wii U Lego Dimensions dlc wont work?  Damn thing is being so buggy once I got the knight rider pack.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 17, 2018)

NZ_reg said:


> Fake. I just tried it on 3ds, works as it should. Maybe some local provider's problem, but not global block.


The 3DS and Wii U use different servers than the Switch. Have you tried on that?


----------



## NZ_reg (Apr 17, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> The 3DS and Wii U use different servers than the Switch. Have you tried on that?


Don't have one, can't try, sorry.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 17, 2018)

migles said:


> whats wrong with telegram?
> is it just a bullshit strike against a free message service? or one that allows privacy?



https://telegram.org/faq#q-where-is-telegram-based


> Q: Where is Telegram based?
> 
> The Telegram development team is based in Dubai.
> 
> Most of the developers behind Telegram originally come from St. Petersburg, the city famous for its unprecedented number of highly skilled engineers. The Telegram team had to leave Russia due to local IT regulations and has tried a number of locations as its base, including Berlin, London and Singapore. We’re currently happy with Dubai, although are ready to relocate again if local regulations change.



https://telegram.org/faq#security


> Q: How secure is Telegram?
> 
> Telegram is more secure than mass market messengers like WhatsApp and Line. We are based on the MTProto protocol (see description and advanced FAQ), built upon time-tested algorithms to make security compatible with high-speed delivery and reliability on weak connections. We are continuously working with the community to improve the security of our protocol and clients.
> Q: What if I’m more paranoid than your regular user?
> ...




https://telegram.org/faq#q-do-you-process-data-requests



> Q: Do you process data requests?
> 
> Secret chats use end-to-end encryption, thanks to which we don't have any data to disclose.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Apr 17, 2018)

Maybe Russia is trying to help others from updating to an Un-exploitable firmware.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 18, 2018)

_Heavy russian accent
_
Putin (otherwise known as Stalin reincarnate): Hello comrades, we shall ban all free speech in order to keep our country safe.

*The masses: YES COMRADE
*
Stalin reincarnate: Whoever disagrees will be sent to gulag.

_Russian National Anthem plays.
_


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 18, 2018)

Millions eh? They could be potentially blocking around the equivalent of x.*.*.*. (~16.7 million addresses)
That's about 0.4% of the entire IPv4 address spectrum. Maybe not a significant percentage, but there's no way that isn't going to affect a lot of different services including anything peer-to-peer like games and file sharing.
If we assume that "millions" means just a few million, say a conservative 4 million, that's still 0.1% of the entire IPv4 address spectrum. It's going to affect far more than just Nintendo Network.
That's assuming all of those addresses are IPv4 addresses. If most of them are IPv6 that's different.

I seriously doubt Telegram have anywhere near that many IP addresses to begin with. The people who made this list of IPs must have been almost picking them at random.
It would have been much easier to block the DNS lookups with wildcard matches to catch all *.telegram.org subdomains for example. Not as effective, since it could be easily bypassed with an alternate DNS, but at least there wouldn't be false positives.


----------



## JellyPerson (Apr 18, 2018)

Come on, comrade, we shall pick different IP addresses from this empty bottle of vodka!

***hearty laughter***


----------



## oji (Apr 18, 2018)

In Russia Telegram along some other messengers was heavily used by drug dealers & also so called 'opposition' and even a few terrorism related groups. As result a goverment made some laws which force all companies to provide a way to read all messages sent by / from Russian users to a national security department. It's nothing wrong to protect country's interests, in one or another matter it happens everywhere in the world, and not always even known by masses, just think about NSA.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 18, 2018)

oji said:


> In Russia Telegram along some other messengers was heavily used by drug dealers & also so called 'opposition' and even a few terrorism related groups. As result a goverment made some laws which force all companies to provide a way to read all messages sent by / from Russian users to a national security department. It's nothing wrong to protect country's interests, in one or another matter it happens everywhere in the world, and not always even known by masses, just think about NSA.


By "the opposition" I assume you mean an organized group to oppose Vladimir Putin?


----------



## oji (Apr 18, 2018)

Not Putin himself, most of them oppose to an overall country, here even a meme "that country" they used to death to point it's not their country at all. They share a same nature as all other 'oppositions' guided by a colored revolution methodology used all over the continent, financed by well known sources.


----------



## XDel (Apr 18, 2018)

Hmmm, so banning Nintendo rather than the more crass network/cultures of the Sony and Microsoft "adult" crowd, is going to preserve Russia from certain corruption?


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 18, 2018)

oji said:


> In Russia Telegram along some other messengers was heavily used by drug dealers & also so called 'opposition' and even a few terrorism related groups. As result a goverment made some laws which force all companies to provide a way to read all messages sent by / from Russian users to a national security department. It's nothing wrong to protect country's interests, in one or another matter it happens everywhere in the world, and not always even known by masses, just think about NSA.


Sounds a lot like 1984.


----------



## Reploid (Apr 18, 2018)

Hahaha, it's where I live


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Sounds a lot like 1984.


You shall practice your doublethink! Crimethink is unacceptable!


----------



## oji (Apr 18, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> Sounds a lot like 1984.


Only for those who live in a pony world. In China, for example, Telegram is blocked from 2015 or so. Most countries spy for their citizens, especially USA, just think about it, nearly every digital action of an average American user is watched and written for a future usage, by national security & commercial services like Facebook. And no one (except maybe for China) else have such a power for monitoring like US do.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2018)

oji said:


> Only for those who live in a pony world. In China, for example, Telegram is blocked from 2015 or so. Most countries spy for their citizens, especially USA, just think about it, nearly every digital action of an average American user is watched and written for a future usage, by national security & commercial services like Facebook. And no one (except maybe for China) else have such a power for monitoring like US do.


That doesn't make it good, justifiable or anything we should stop criticising. For sure it's not a case of "_nothing wrong_ to protect country's interests".


----------



## yodamerlin (Apr 18, 2018)

I heard that the regulator a few years ago sent out requests to block 127.0.0.1


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 18, 2018)

yodamerlin said:


> I heard that the regulator a few years ago sent out requests to block 127.0.0.1


Well, the regulator knows their reach is only local........


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 18, 2018)

well comrades, this is a step closer to a safer motherland and a better online gaming experience.

by accidentally banning Nintendo, we have made their games less attractive, our gaming comrades now have a more open mind and can enjoy other platforms.

our original internation was to bann a messaging tool that many drug dealers and terrorists use, less illegal drugs and terrorism creates a safer motherland, it may be impossible to create a truly safe motherland. but we will certainly try.

now come comrades! let us become weebs! we shall create a more united motherland! when our glorious leader retires and is too old to help us, we shall elect our wonderful comrade Plutia to take his place!


----------



## Viri (Apr 18, 2018)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Maybe Russia is trying to help others from updating to an Un-exploitable firmware.


I guess Putin really is hyped for Atmosphere cfw. He really doesn't want to accidentally update, even if it means locking out the entire country from Nintendo's network.


----------



## pasc (Apr 18, 2018)

SomeGamer said:


> Block the entire internet, just to be safe.


Uhhh, there goes your lan cable and wlan box...


----------



## PaBo (Apr 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> Hopefully, Russian players will be able to play online again soon.​
> Source



this is literally the best thing that could happen to online gaming. the cancer of online gaming riddening itself! awesome!


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 18, 2018)

PaBo said:


> this is literally the best thing that could happen to online gaming. the cancer of online gaming riddening itself! awesome!


[Insert 'can't tell if sarcastic or serious' meme here]


----------



## PaBo (Apr 18, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> [Insert 'can't tell if sarcastic or serious' meme here]



http://bfy.tw/Hicj


----------



## Captain_N (Apr 19, 2018)

Well i dont think the russians would block it because of piracy. The russian gonvernment was paying people to seed torrents of american content. Look at the direct connect network. Most of the hubs with over 1 PB of data are Russian hubs. 
You will have to use a vpn probably.


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 19, 2018)

Captain_N said:


> Well i dont think the russians would block it because of piracy. The russian gonvernment was paying people to seed torrents of american content. Look at the direct connect network. Most of the hubs with over 1 PB of data are Russian hubs.
> You will have to use a vpn probably.


Russia is the Piracy capital of the world.


----------



## oji (Apr 19, 2018)

Pirate torrent trackers are prohibited in Russia & most popular are already blocked in a same way as Telegram so you can access them only by VPN. To name a few, ru*censored*er is registered in Panama, nn*censored*ub in China & ru*censored*or in Sweden etc. But end-users still aren't punished for downloading neither paid for it


----------



## Kolyasisan (Apr 19, 2018)

PaBo said:


> this is literally the best thing that could happen to online gaming. the cancer of online gaming riddening itself! awesome!


Ouch, now that one was harsh


----------



## Jayro (Apr 19, 2018)

What the hell is Telegram?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2018)

Jayro said:


> What the hell is Telegram?


Encrypted instant messaging


----------



## zeveroth (Apr 19, 2018)

migles said:


> whats wrong with telegram?
> is it just a bullshit strike against a free message service? or one that allows privacy?


Or just another strike against cryptocurrency


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Apr 19, 2018)

oji said:


> Pirate torrent trackers are prohibited in Russia & most popular are already blocked in a same way as Telegram so you can access them only by VPN. To name a few, [redacted] is registered in Panama, [redacted] in China & [redacted] in Sweden etc. But end-users still aren't punished for downloading neither paid for it


Please remove piracy sites from your post.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 19, 2018)

Russia is just a bit more open about their attempts to track everything. We're in the same state here in the USA, it's just a little more "nahhhh, we ain't doin that". Usually in the USA, we try and force companies to give the FBI a key or backdoor or just strong-arm encryption...because reasons. Sad stuff, at any rate.


----------



## oji (Apr 19, 2018)

SirNapkin1334 said:


> Please remove piracy sites from your post.


I didn't post any links, just a bunch of names which were on a first page of  a 'russian torrent trackers' Google request, not a secret knowledge.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 19, 2018)

oji said:


> I didn't post any links, just a bunch of names which were on a first page of  a 'russian torrent trackers' Google request, not a secret knowledge.


You still shouldn't post site names. There's a reason we say stuff like That ISO Site.


----------



## oji (Apr 19, 2018)

smileyhead said:


> You still shouldn't post site names. There's a reason we say stuff like That ISO Site.


ok, censored names in the post.


----------



## Samsung64 (Apr 23, 2018)

Rusia doing crazy thing year by year. They will end like Turkey banning everything


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 25, 2018)

Jayro said:


> What the hell is Telegram?



You got to be under 25 to not know what a telegram is!!!!


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 25, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> You got to be under 25 to not know what a telegram is!!!!


But you have to be under 25 to know what Telegram is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 25, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> You got to be under 25 to not know what a telegram is!!!!


Live long enough and you will learn to ignore fad chat protocols and dismiss them accordingly. Like I think I am right now witnessing the start of Discord's demise as their dev/mod team seems to have caught a nasty case of the poor bans so give it a year or so...

Maybe one day we will have a proper open source (preferably client and protocol but protocol is enough), user made server option again. That said I am not sure quite how the world regressed to the current awful state it is in.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 25, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> Live long enough and you will learn to ignore fad chat protocols and dismiss them accordingly. Like I think I am right now witnessing the start of Discord's demise as their dev/mod team seems to have caught a nasty case of the poor bans so give it a year or so...
> 
> Maybe one day we will have a proper open source (preferably client and protocol but protocol is enough), user made server option again. That said I am not sure quite how the world regressed to the current awful state it is in.



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telegraphy

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singing_telegram

I was more or less thinking of these types of telegrams. Not internet protocols. Nonetheless your input is appreciated


----------



## Jayro (Apr 25, 2018)

chartube12 said:


> You got to be under 25 to not know what a telegram is!!!!


I'm 34, and never needed anything else than Facebook messenger. Against popular opinion, I hate trying to use discord. Snapchat, Instagram, etc is all redundant to Facebook/messenger.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 25, 2018)

And they pulled simmilar shit somewhere else, raising the minimum age for some chat program I forget

this will be the downfall of the world. a shitty downfzll


----------



## nl255 (Apr 25, 2018)

Jayro said:


> I'm 34, and never needed anything else than Facebook messenger. Against popular opinion, I hate trying to use discord. Snapchat, Instagram, etc is all redundant to Facebook/messenger.



Except that Facebook messenger has now started automatically monitoring and filtering/censoring "private" conversations depending on what their computers think you are talking about and the list of things to look for and block is increasing all the time.


----------



## RealLatias (Apr 26, 2018)

Well then, I hope it gets fixed, because no nintendo network = no true life.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 29, 2018)

nl255 said:


> Except that Facebook messenger has now started automatically monitoring and filtering/censoring "private" conversations depending on what their computers think you are talking about and the list of things to look for and block is increasing all the time.



Same as what apple did with iMessage and att did with texting 7 years ago. Eventually like imassage and att ,they will mess up, stop an important text from going through, someone will die and they will be forced to reverse the censorship.


----------

